# Georgia Animals



## desperatepaws (Mar 9, 2009)

I have been looking at this rescue site for awhile now which posts pictures and descriptions of urgent dogs and cats in Georgia. The site is updated every day and is very well organized. If any rescues can possible help that would be great because the animal controls they post for euth often. There are many highly adoptable dogs and cats there who just need a chance for rescue. You can visit the site http://shelterrescue.org/index.html or see some of the current dogs below.


----------

